# geom_multipath question



## indul (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi!
I have got an IBM HS21 Blade server connected to DS4700 Storage. I would like to install Freebsd on it with multipath support (at install time).
I created only one lun for this server. At the install phase, I can see all 4 "hhds" (da0, da1, da2, da3). That's correct: 2 hba x 2 san switch x  (1 storage with 2 controllers) = 4 "hdd" = 1 lun.
How can I install install Freebsd to a single, preconfigured 'multipath-ed' lun? If I install it on da0, after install I can create a multipatch device from da1, da2, da3, but not with da0, because it is already in use.*

I added an another lun to this test system: lun2 (da4 da5 da6 da7). gmultipath successfully created, zfs is running fine on it. 

But how can I install the base system to multipath drive (not the 'hdd' directly)?
Or, how can I add da0 (system) to the configured multipath (da1, da2, da3)?

Thanks for your help.


----------

